# Nutty O's



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Nutty O's

1/2 cup brown sugar, packed
1/2 cup dark corn syrup
1/4 cup margarine
1/2 tsp. salt
6 cup Cheerios
1 cup nuts
1/2 cup slivered almonds

Heat oven to 325 degrees. Brush margarine on cookie sheet or jelly roll pan.

Heat brown sugar, corn syrup, margarine and salt in 3 quart saucepan over medium heat, stirring constantly until sugar is dissolved (about 5 minutes). 

Remove from heat, stir in cereal and nuts until well coated. Spread mixture onto prepared pans. Bake for 15 minutes. Cool 10 minutes. 

Loosen mixture with metal spatula. Let stand until firm, about 1 hour. 

Store in covered container.

**Originally posted by Filus


----------

